# red cherry shrimp with galaxy's note ll



## migs_hernan (Jan 12, 2013)

Love this picture. I also uploaded a thread with good pictures of my rcs. You can visit it at this link if you want: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=488833&highlight=


----------

